# 4 Pin lüfter inkompatibilität



## M4rc (3. Februar 2018)

*4 Pin lüfter inkompatibilität*

Guten Abend Liebe Community

Ich bin am Verzweifeln 

Zu meinem Computer, Ich habe einen Hp rp 5800 mit einem intel core i3 2120 und 16 Gb DDR 3 Ram und einer Gt 1030 von Gigabyte

Nun zu meinem Problem: Ich wollte bei meinem Computer den Gehäuse-lüfter wechseln,welcher auch gleichzeitg für die CPU Kühlung verantwortlich ist, da der Orginallüfter von HP mir zu laut ist.
Es handelt sich hierbei um einen ganz normalen Lüfter mit Lochabstand 92 mm.
Also bin ich kurzer hand los und habe mir von  Noctua den NF-B9 redux-1600 PWM bestellt, dieser ließ sich aber leider nicht richtig montieren, da bei meinem Mainboard der 4 Pin Anschluss für den Lüfter in der Mitte diese Nase hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja die überstehende nase war bei dem Anschluss des noctualüfter schnell entfernt^^ danach ließ er sich auch einstecken und funktionierte, nur lief der Lüfter immer auf voller Drehzahl.
Um dem ganzen Lärm herzuwerden entschloss ich mich einen anderen Lüfter zu Kaufen der sich durch das mainboard mit seiner geschwindigkeit steuern lässt.
Gestern Abend kamen dann die Bestellten Be Quiet! BL029 Silent Wings 2 PWM Gehäuselüfter an.
Doch leider musste ich feststellen das diese auch vom Anschluss her nicht passtenSiehe Foto :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun stell ich mir die Frage ob ich stattdessen doch lieber die Be Quiet BL061 Silent Wings 2 Gehäuselüfter nehmen hätte sollen und ob dieser dann an meinem Anschluss vom Mainboard passen.
Wichtig ist mir auf jeden fall das, das Lüftergeräusch so leise wie möglich ist, aber die Komponenten außreichen gekühlt werden.
Oder würdet ihr mir eine andere Lösung empfehlen.

Vielen dank im Vorraus 
Gruss Marc


----------



## drstoecker (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: 4 Pin lüfter inkompatibilität*

Es gibt Adapter womit du die Lüfter dauerhaft runterregeln kannst. Oder welche kaufen die nicht so hoch drehen. Musste halt mal sehen ob das dann noch ausreichend kühlt.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: 4 Pin lüfter inkompatibilität*

Das ist ja seltsam. Dieser Anschluss entspricht damit nicht der Norm, ist der überhaupt regelbar? Im BIOS bzw. UEFI müsstest du dazu eine Einstellung finden können. Bevor du das weißt, kauf erst einmal keinen weiteren Lüfter, das könnte sich als Geldverschwendung herausstellen, falls das Mainboard die Lüfter an diesem Anschluss schlichtweg immer volle Pulle laufen lässt.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## M4rc (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: 4 Pin lüfter inkompatibilität*

Hallo Drstoecker 
Vielen dank für die schnelle antwort. Ich habe einen solchen Adapter auch schon gefunden, allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das dadurch die Lüftergeschwindigkeit geregelt wird.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und eine Seperate Lüftersteuerung ist leider anhand der Kompakten bauweise des Computer auch auszuschließen.
Ich wollte eher dem Mainboard diese aufgabe überlassen 

Der Noctua NF-B9 redux-1600 PWM den ich zuerst gekauft habe war der Lüfter mit der niedrigsten Drehzahl/und Geräuschpegel den ich gefunden habe, bevor ich den Silent wing 2 entdeckt habe 

könntest du mir vll sagen ob der Anschluss den ich auf dem Mainboard habe irgend eine zusatzbezeichnung hat ?

Vielen Dank gruss Marc


----------



## Hornissentreiber (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: 4 Pin lüfter inkompatibilität*

So einen Adapter meint er nicht, sondern einen mit eingelötetem Widerstand. Das auf dem Foto ist nur ein Mehrfachanschluss für mehrere Lüfter an einem Anschluss.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: 4 Pin lüfter inkompatibilität*

Hallo M4rc,

herzlich willkommen im Forum. Es gibt ziemlich viel Lösungen.  Wie schon gesagt, ist der Anschluss am Mainboard nicht genormt, darum wird kein Standardlüfter passen

Lösungen:
1. Dein Adapterkabel sieht interessant aus. Kannst Du dazu mal einen Link schicken. Es scheint für den HP Anschluss gebaut zu sein, wie man an den mittigen Positionsstegen sieht.
Damit könnte es sehr gut funktionieren und Du könntest weitere Lüfter anschließen, denn zwei langsame Lüfter sind leiser als ein schneller Lüfter.

2. Du kannst Den Lüfter einfach mit fester Spannung betreiben, z.B. 5V, 7V oder 12V. Ein Anschluss kommt ans Netzteil und dann hast Du drei Möglichkeiten, denLüfter anzuschließen
Phobya Adapter 4Pin Molex auf 3Pin 5V/7V: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

3. Eine einfache stufenlose Lüftersteuerung:
Lamptron CP120 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

4. Hast Du einen CPU-Lüfter? An den Anschluss, sollte es ein genormter sein, dann man mit einem Y-Adapter weitere Lüfter anbauen

5. Du nimmst ein Messer und schneidest die beiden Kanten am Anschluss Deines Lüfters ab. Dazu musst Du natürlich VORHER prüfen, ob die Anschlüsse gleich belegt sein, also wo 12V, sind wo Erde( Ground), wo das Drhzahlsignal und wo der PWM Signal. Wenn die anders belegt sind, ist den Board in dutt...


----------



## M4rc (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: 4 Pin lüfter inkompatibilität*

Hallo Hornissentreiber

Vielen dank das du dich meinem Problem angenommen hast 
Ich habe im www nochmal gesurft und habe dieses Kabel mit einem wiederstand gefunden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings stell ich mir die Frage, wenn ich so ein Kabel zwischenschließe ,ob die Kühlung im Notfall überhaupt ausreichend ist und ob dies überhaupt so sicher ist.... 

Hier noch zwei Bilder von den Lüfter einstellungen im Bios die ich vornehmen kann.
Ich kan den lüfter mit **** Hoch und mit .... runterregeln aber mehr kann man nicht einstellen.
Naja sehr schlankes Bios bei Hp 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: 4 Pin lüfter inkompatibilität*



M4rc schrieb:


> Hier noch zwei Bilder von den Lüfter einstellungen im Bios die ich vornehmen kann.
> Ich kan den lüfter mit **** Hoch und mit .... runterregeln aber mehr kann man nicht einstellen.
> Naja sehr schlankes Bios bei Hp


Hat der Lüfter dann feste Drehzahlen, oder temperaturgeregelte? Wie war das bisher? 
Das Niveau eine möglichen Regelkurve  zu verschieben ist immerhin ein Ansatz. 
Das ist zwar wenig, aber besser als nichts


----------



## M4rc (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: 4 Pin lÃ¼fter inkompatibilitÃ¤t*

Hallo interessierterUser

Und dir auch erstmal Herzlichen dank das du dich für mein Problem interessierst.

1. Dies wäre mal der link zu dem adapter,die webseite ist aber aus Amerika aber lässt sich über ebay, amazon und co auch sicher in Deutschland auftreiben.
Black Net Jacket Sleeved 6 inch 1 to 3 4 pins Molex TX4 CPU 4 Pin PWM Case Cooling Fan Splitter Hub Power Fan out  Adapter Cable-in Computer Cables & Connectors from Computer & Office on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

2. Da der lüfter die Cpu kühlung alleine übernimmt wäre es denke ich schlecht ihn mit einer festen spannung laufen zu lassen, da die cpu ja wärmer wird wenn sie mehr gefordert wird und dann die kühlung nichtmehr ausreichen könnte.

3. Ich wollte nach möglichkeit von einer lüftersteurung abstand nehmen ... =(


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: 4 Pin lüfter inkompatibilität*

Gute 92mm Lüfter sind auch mit festen 12V ruhig und werden mehr Luft fördern, als Dein alter Lüfter. Mach bitte mal ein Foto vom bisherigen Lüfter, damit wir dessen maximal Drehzahl herausbekommen können. Der Lüfter sitzt also sicherlich in einem Trichter und zieht kalte Luft von außen an, die dann durch das Gehäuse gedrückt wird? Entlüftet das Netzteil?

Den Link hatte ich auch gefunden, als ich den Bildnamen in Google eingab. Ich hatte gehofft, es wäre ein spezielles HP Bauteil. Es gibt wirklich verschiedene Anschlüsse:

Neue Lösung, billiges Adapterkabel:
Das ist ist der "normale" Adapter zu Standardlüfter https://gzhls.at/i/82/67/1648267-n0.jpg
=> Dieser ist passend für Dein Board: DeLOCK 4-Pin PWM Verlängerung 20cm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das kannte ich gar nicht


----------



## M4rc (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: 4 Pin lÃ¼fter inkompatibilitÃ¤t*

Hallo interessierterUser

Genau so ist es, die Luft wird durch eine art Trichter an die Cpu herangeführt.

Anbei die Bilder von dem Orginal verbauten Lüfter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich bin von der Lösung mit dem Lüfterkabel mit dem Wiederstand nicht ganz abgeneigt, meinst du dies könnte in meinem fall etwas bringen ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DealMux PC-Lufter 4-pin Buchse auf 4-pin Male: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Vielen dank schonmal,mit dem Adapter sollte das anschließen ohne Probleme gehen die Frage ist dann nur ob dadurch auch die Lüfterdrehzal reguliert wird ^^
DeLOCK 4-Pin PWM Verlängerung 20cm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: 4 Pin lüfter inkompatibilität*

Der originale Lüfter dreht bis 4800U/min, damit ist klar, warum es störend ist, es gibt ihn in vielen Varianten, die Drehzahl ist aber immer 4800U/min
AFB0912SH-TZUG Delta Electronics | Lufter, Warmemanagement | DigiKey
AFB0912SH-AF00 Delta Electronics | Lufter, Warmemanagement | DigiKey
AFB0912SH-A Delta Electronics | Mouser Deutschland


Ich weiß nicht, welches die beste Lösung ist, ich würde vom neuen Lüfter einfach die beiden Führungskanten abschneiden.
Es ist aber fraglich, ob er genug Luftstrom erzeugt. Schau Dir die Farben der Kabel an vom alten und vom neuen Lüfter
und schau, ob jeweils dieselbe Farbe im selben Anschluss steckt. Die Farben sind genormt. Man darf in nur niemals falls
einbauen, genau das wäre mt abgeschnittenen Führungsschienen möglich.

Die Lüfter haben immer schwarz, gelb, grün und blau:
http://www.ghclan.de/myc/reviews/noctua/NF-B9-redux-1600-PWM/6.png

Besser wäre wegen der höheren Drehzahl und des höheren Luftstroms dieser Lüfter gewesen:
Noctua NF-A9 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## M4rc (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: 4 Pin lüfter inkompatibilität*

Vielen dank nochmals das du dir die ganzen Arbeit machst 

Die Lösung habe ich bereits beim Noctua NF-B9 redux-1600 PWM gemacht. Leider war der Geräuschpegel immer noch bei 35 Dezibel. (zwar besser als mit dem Standartlüfter, da lagen wir irgendwo um die 40)
Ich denke ich werde es am Sontag mal mit dem Silentwings 2 versuchen, dem mal die Kanten stutzen 
Ich werde von dem Ergebniss berichten, das auch ein vll auch ein anderen der das gleiche Problem hat aus diesem Thread provitieren kann


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: 4 Pin lüfter inkompatibilität*

Die Noctua sind schon mit die leisesten Lüfter. Die Silent Wing sind zwar leiser, erzeugen aber merklich weniger Luftstrom. 
Setz doch im BIOS die Drehzahl runte rund schau immer schön auf die CPU-Temperaturen. Kannst Du die auslesen?


----------



## M4rc (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: 4 Pin lüfter inkompatibilität*

Im Bios ist bereits die niedrigst möglichste Drehzahl ausgewählt und daraus enstanden die oben genannten werte


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: 4 Pin lüfter inkompatibilität*

Und was sagen die Temperaturen der CPU? Mit etwas Glück kennt dieses Programm Dein Mainboard:
HWMONITOR | Softwares | CPUID

Dann hilft ein einfaches Spannungsreduzierkabel von Noctua passend zum Lüfter, wäre im Noctua NF-A9 PWM dabei gewesen:
Einzeln gibt es sie aber auch:
Noctua NA-SRC7 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## M4rc (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: 4 Pin lüfter inkompatibilität*

Mit dem Noctua Lüfter auf niedrigsten einstellungen liegen sie eigentlich alle im Grünen Bereich ( 30 bis 50°C) Ich denke ich werde es mit den Spannungsreduzierkabeln einmal probieren  

Vielen dank nochmal für die ganzen Tipps


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: 4 Pin lüfter inkompatibilität*

Im Idle, also Leerlauf, oder unter Vollast?



M4rc schrieb:


> Vielen dank nochmal für die ganzen Tipps


Dafür sind wir hier, keine Ursache


----------



## M4rc (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: 4 Pin lüfter inkompatibilität*

Bei normaler Benutzung bissle Youtube, Musik hören und so weiter ^^ waren es zwischen 30 - 50 C°
Bei Volllast lagen die Temperaturen so um die 60 Crad C°

(Alles mit dem Noctua Lüfter )  (Volllast gemessen mit Prime 95)


----------



## M4rc (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: 4 Pin lüfter inkompatibilität*

Die NA-RC7 Low-Noise Adapter 4-Pin PWM sind bestellt .
Ich werde auf jeden fall Berichten ob es etwas gebracht hat


----------



## M4rc (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: 4 Pin lüfter inkompatibilität*

Guten Abend 

Die Bestellten NA-RC7 Low-Noise Adapter mit 4 Pin anschluss sind heute Mittag bei mir eingetroffen. 
Die Adapter hatten auch wieder diese Störende Nase, aber diese war schnell entfernt und der Lüfter angeschlossen^^
Daraufhin den Computer eingeschalten und endlich herrschte Ruhe 
Daraufhin habe ich mit Furmarkt und Prime 95 das System 2 Stunden Lang Arbeiten lassen und dabei mit HW Monitor die Temperaturen im Überblick behalten.
Cpu Nach 2 Stunden bei 58 C° und GPU bei 68 C° alles im Grünen Bereich 
Vielen dank Nochmal an alle die sich beteiligt haben und besonderen dankschön geht an interessierterUser der sich mit meinem Problem sehr intensiv auseinandergesetzt hat und mir schließlich zur Lösung verholfen hat


----------

